# Magic Lantern Now Works With Canon EOS 5D Mark III Firmware 1.2.3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/magic-lantern-now-works-with-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-2-3/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/magic-lantern-now-works-with-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-2-3/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>From <a href="http://www.planet5d.com" target="_blank">Planet5D</a>: Alex over at <a title="Magic Lantern Firmware Wiki" href="http://blog.planet5d.com/vkm">Magic Lantern</a> announced today that the Magic Lantern team has a version of their software that should work on <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 5D Mark III</a> firmware version 1.2.3 (which is the latest version)</p>
<p>Alex stated:

<em>“Not alpha, not beta, nor zeta, just a bleeding edge that happens to work for me. It might work for you or it might not. (note that my standards are fairly high, so what I call bleeding edge, others may call semi-stable or whatever)”</em></p>
<p>There are significant updates in this version too, like the elimination of the need to mod the boot flag – but Alex also warns there are still issues with portions of Magic Lantern including the HDMI output in this version.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2014/03/magic-lantern-conquers-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-2-3/" target="_blank">Read more at Planet5D</a> | <a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/" target="_blank">Visit Magic Lantern</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Mar 17, 2014)

Thx. But a member already beat you to this and that thread going strong.


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2014)

"Not alpha, not beta, nor zeta, just a bleeding edge that happens to work for me. It might work for you or it might not. (note that my standards are fairly high, so what I call bleeding edge, others may call semi-stable or whatever)"

These Magic Lantern disclaimers are about as unstable as ML hacks.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 17, 2014)

EPIC!


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 17, 2014)

sanj said:


> Thx. But a member already beat you to this and that thread going strong.



This happens a lot - as I am sure you have noticed too. Never understood why.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> From Planet5D



CR quotes Planet5D which quotes the ML forum - who's quoting CR? :-> 

Btw: For the original user thread about the 1.2.3 fw, directly from your good ol' ML promoter Marsu42: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20051.msg378876;topicseen#new


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 17, 2014)

Just installed on 1.2.3. So far works perfectly. Little complaints from me other than the slow start up time after sleep.

Messin around with Dual ISO now.


----------



## Midphase (Mar 17, 2014)

Rick said:


> These Magic Lantern disclaimers are about as unstable as ML hacks.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 17, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Messin around with Dual ISO now.


When you use dual ISO for RAW video, which software can we use to pull the shadows?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Messin around with Dual ISO now.
> ...



I use either After Effects and ACR or Davinci Resolve. If I'm on a tight deadline, I use Resolve since it is quicker and much more reliable. With ACR it can be difficult to take advantage of the dual iso through tone mapping alone, using any of the sliders can create flickering.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 17, 2014)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


Thanks ... one more question, I see that Davinci Resolve has a free "Lite" version ... can the shadows be pulled effectively in the Lite version?


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Thanks ... one more question, I see that Davinci Resolve has a free "Lite" version ... can the shadows be pulled effectively in the Lite version?



That's what I use and you sure can, the big difference between the two is the lack of noise reduction in the lite version. It takes a bit of practice to be able to work with Resolve, but once you're good at it you can make an image look as good or almost as good as ACR. It also has a lot of other fine controls that ACR doesn't have.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2014)

All,

I thought I remember that a Magic Lantern version of the DotTune/AFMA was being implemented and in beta.
Did that make it into this release?

GlassEye


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 17, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> All,
> 
> I thought I remember that a Magic Lantern version of the DotTune/AFMA was being implemented and in beta.
> Did that make it into this release?
> ...



Yes its in there. For what its worth. No substitute for doing it with something like a spydercal. Though its better than using something wildly out of spec.


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2014)

Midphase said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > These Magic Lantern disclaimers are about as unstable as ML hacks.
> ...


Who cares? I like it I use it. He does not like it he does not use it.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats! It's great to see progress, but I don't have the nerve to risk my 5DIII until there's at least a beta version, and the boot flag can be reset.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 18, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Congrats! It's great to see progress, but I don't have the nerve to risk my 5DIII until there's at least a beta version, and the boot flag can be reset.



It does take some nerve but so far I've played with this latest release all day shooting stills and I didn't have one crash...was trying to post some dual ISO pics but CR is timing out on the uploads....maybe tomorrow.

I haven't gone through any of the video modes yet, just stills using ETTR and Dual ISO. Works like a champ...but I know that's of no consolation when it comes to YOUR 5D3.


----------



## duydaniel (Mar 18, 2014)

Can someone post a raw samples of dual ISO on and off?
I am curious to see if it is worth it?

Thanks


----------



## rpt (Mar 18, 2014)

duydaniel said:


> Can someone post a raw samples of dual ISO on and off?
> I am curious to see if it is worth it?
> 
> Thanks


That is my next project... Probably this weekend.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Congrats! It's great to see progress, but I don't have the nerve to risk my 5DIII until there's at least a beta version, and the boot flag can be reset.



It seems there will be no new releases labeled stable, the nightly now is a rolling stable-ish release. Also as written above you can remove the bootflag - you're out of excuses


----------



## memoriaphoto (Mar 18, 2014)

What is the potential risk with ML anyway? I believe I've read something about frying your sensor (!) when using Dual-ISO. Is that a big risk and if so, why?


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2014)

memoriaphoto said:


> What is the potential risk with ML anyway? I believe I've read something about frying your sensor (!) when using Dual-ISO. Is that a big risk and if so, why?



That was a joke from the dev alex in the alpha phase of dual_iso, he frequently prints debug messages as "Do you smell a burnt scent from a sensor" if something is not supported yet  ... 

... still, if your are very concerned about safety and stability simply do not use Magic Lantern, it's up to you, don't expect anyone to babysit you and convince you how much you want to use ML. It's programed from people who want it for themselves (and they don't want bricked cameras either), if anyone else uses it or not doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ... one more question, I see that Davinci Resolve has a free "Lite" version ... can the shadows be pulled effectively in the Lite version?
> ...


I see ... thanks.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Mar 18, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> memoriaphoto said:
> 
> 
> > What is the potential risk with ML anyway? I believe I've read something about frying your sensor (!) when using Dual-ISO. Is that a big risk and if so, why?
> ...



Well...that might have been the case in the beginning but their new website certainly feels open, professional and "public". It's almost like they are selling it....

Anyway...I am not expecting anyone to babysit (?) me or guide me. I was just wondering if there are any risks and that frying thing was on my mind. But now it feels better. I might test it...thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2014)

memoriaphoto said:


> Anyway...I am not expecting anyone to babysit (?) me or guide me. I was just wondering if there are any risks and that frying thing was on my mind. But now it feels better. I might test it...thanks!



No offense meant, it's just that ML now being available on the very expensive and semi-pro 5d3, the general stability of ML and the existence of a website fools people into believing that ML is indeed a professional, production-grade product "for sale".

The problem is that this creates false expectations on support/docs, that wasn't the case when they had no forum or site (only a Google group) ~1.5 years ago and it was used by Rebel owners just wanting to have more than 3 frames bracketing.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

memoriaphoto said:


> What is the potential risk with ML anyway? I believe I've read something about frying your sensor (!) when using Dual-ISO. Is that a big risk and if so, why?


No risk. ML runs on your memory card, the moment you replace the memory card, there is no ML ... use it without fear.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> memoriaphoto said:
> 
> 
> > What is the potential risk with ML anyway? I believe I've read something about frying your sensor (!) when using Dual-ISO. Is that a big risk and if so, why?
> ...



My understanding is that once you install it on the 5DIII you cannot undo the boot flag. This means that if you don't like it (slow boot times, or something else), you can't "reset" your cmaera to factory performance. That is a barrier to me. I'll give it a try when I see that it is completely reversible.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> No risk.



In that stringency, this is not true I'm afraid to say. ML is non-Canon firmware code that might crash your camera now and again if you're using bleeding edge functions (= take out battery), but there always is the risk of an undiscovered bug lingering in the code that might brick your camera. It's unlikely, but if you want absolute safety don't use ML - and I'm saying this as an absolute ML enthusiast.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > memoriaphoto said:
> ...



I thought the ML 1.2.3 version DOES make bootflag reversible?

"What's hot:
- bootflag issue solved! (p.s. some bloggers got it wrong, you still enable it in the camera, but you can disable it by uninstalling)"


----------



## horshack (Mar 18, 2014)

Etienne said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > memoriaphoto said:
> ...



That was a limitation of the previous 5DM3 ML releases. It's been fixed in this release - the bootflag on the body can now be cleared.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 18, 2014)

Rick said:


> "Not alpha, not beta, nor zeta, just a bleeding edge that happens to work for me. It might work for you or it might not. (note that my standards are fairly high, so what I call bleeding edge, others may call semi-stable or whatever)"
> 
> These Magic Lantern disclaimers are about as unstable as ML hacks.



I'm going to look into this more tho...

I've been holding off on my 5D3 with ML so far, due to that problem with having to set an unchangeable boot flag, which also seemed to increase boot and wakeup times significantly for the camera even after ML was uninstalled.

This sounds exciting!! I'll be researching this MUCH more before I try it out, but this does sound exciting. 

I've been dying to try out the camera functions for stills and of course for RAW video!!!

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Mar 18, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Just installed on 1.2.3. So far works perfectly. Little complaints from me other than the slow start up time after sleep.
> 
> Messin around with Dual ISO now.


Dang, was hoping that would be fixed.

Can you confirm that the slow wake times go away after you remove ML?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 18, 2014)

cayenne said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Just installed on 1.2.3. So far works perfectly. Little complaints from me other than the slow start up time after sleep.
> ...



The delay appears to be from loading ML and reading the saved settings. Not waiting find its mind in memory. If i decide to uninstall ill let you know. Liking it so much that its likely to stay forma while.


----------



## rpt (Mar 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


There is a Dual ISO plugin for LR now! I am excited! This weekend is going to be Dual ISO weekend!
The link to the plugin is:
http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11056.msg107262#msg107262


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2014)

rpt said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



Ive been watching that. Wonder if there is any speed improvement over cr2hdr?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

rpt said:


> There is a Dual ISO plugin for LR now! I am excited! This weekend is going to be Dual ISO weekend!
> The link to the plugin is:
> http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11056.msg107262#msg107262


COOL! thanks


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Wonder if there is any speed improvement over cr2hdr?



It's "just" a gui wrapper for the command line cr2hdr.exe


----------



## Balb0wa (Mar 19, 2014)

I tried magic lantern before on the 5D3 , the bootflag thing was terrible, it made your camera boot up slow even if you took the card out.

This new version is great, you take the card out with magic lantern on,put another card in and the camera wakes up instantly.

I really like the dot tune as well, done all my lenses, +15 on a canon 300mm f4 IS ;D


----------



## rpt (Mar 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...


Never tried cr2hdr before. But then my philosophy is that *"Procrastination wins. Always!"*. Just look at what the ML team has given me - er - us... 
They work hard and I work harder at procrastination...


----------



## cayenne (Mar 19, 2014)

Balb0wa said:


> I tried magic lantern before on the 5D3 , the bootflag thing was terrible, it made your camera boot up slow even if you took the card out.
> 
> This new version is great, you take the card out with magic lantern on,put another card in and the camera wakes up instantly.
> 
> I really like the dot tune as well, done all my lenses, +15 on a canon 300mm f4 IS ;D



That is fantastic news!! I've been waiting on this to try ML out on my 5D3.

I'm likely gonna let it mature just a 'tad' longer...since this is a new version working on the newer Canon firmware.

Like with most things on this level, I _rarely _test the water with *BOTH *feet.


----------



## duydaniel (Mar 30, 2014)

There was another build came out since the post. Any comment on IQ ? ???


----------



## pjpalomaki (Apr 1, 2014)

Just finished a month of shooting with 5D3 & ML in Cape Verde for a feature, over 1TB of footage (H.264, not RAW), not a single crash or issue.

I absolutely love ML and the tools it gives to a DP is invaluable! Highly recommended, I could not go back to Canon firmware.

BTW, the sensor never heated over 53C (even at midday Cape Verdean sun), the active cooling just kicks in and drains your batteries a bit more. But I've shot in similar situations with Canon firmware and it's just the same.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 3, 2014)

I posted on ML forum but got no answer so far. 
Question. After I installed ML on my 5D III (1.2.3), my automatic image display is disabled. I had it set to automatically show the image I took for 4 seconds after shooting the photo, but after ML, the LCD does not display anything after I shoot the photo unless I actually push the display button. I checked in both Canon and ML menu, and there does not seem to be a solution to this? TIA.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2014)

drjlo said:


> I posted on ML forum but got no answer so far.
> Question. After I installed ML on my 5D III (1.2.3), my automatic image display is disabled. I had it set to automatically show the image I took for 4 seconds after shooting the photo, but after ML, the LCD does not display anything after I shoot the photo unless I actually push the display button. I checked in both Canon and ML menu, and there does not seem to be a solution to this? TIA.



Probably should have reset to factory defaults before installing as the instructions state. Many problems are resolved by doing that.

Try uninstalling back to factory. Reset defaults and try again.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Apr 4, 2014)

If you dont want to use dot tune can you still input Focal calibrated AFMA values into a ML enabled 5D3?


----------



## Niki (Apr 4, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> memoriaphoto said:
> 
> 
> > What is the potential risk with ML anyway? I believe I've read something about frying your sensor (!) when using Dual-ISO. Is that a big risk and if so, why?
> ...



should I use the new version or the old (they say it's better for video)??

just tried the 123 ML…info and help sections seem to be missing…I just loaded the nightly build...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 4, 2014)

Scott_McPhee said:


> If you dont want to use dot tune can you still input Focal calibrated AFMA values into a ML enabled 5D3?



Yes you can. In fact you can still enter all of the original canon menus and make settings there includinf afma values.

Dot tune is not perfect but its quick and will get you in the ball park. Manual afma is still the best way using a focus target like lenscal or spydercal. Anything else in the field requires too much set up and time and still is not very accurate imho.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 6, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Try uninstalling back to factory. Reset defaults and try again.



So, on your ML install, you DO get the automatic image display after you take the photo? 
Where in the menu is the factory reset button?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 7, 2014)

drjlo said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Try uninstalling back to factory. Reset defaults and try again.
> ...



Yes i not only get the preview, i get the zebras and red dots on in focus edges.

I dont recall where the option is...ill have to look for it. Its near the section for updating firmware.

I would uninstall ML first then do the reset. Remove the battery grip if you have one and get the camera back to its original state. Then install ML. You can then add grip and make your other canon settings again.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I would uninstall ML first then do the reset.



Something must have gone wrong with my ML install. ML website says to uninstall ML from firmware update in menu, but when I try to uninstall ML by going to Wrench menu=> "firmware version"=> then I get the message "Memory card containing firmware is required to update" even though the memory card with ML files is still inside the camera. 

I don't get the "instructions" ML website says should show up. What am I missing? Should I just go to "Format card" and choose "Format card. remove ML" option? If I do that, my understanding is the bootflag in camera body is still not deleted.

*Edit*
I formatted the card, set the camera to factory reset ("Clear Camera Settings"), then reinstalled ML, and this fixed my auto image preview problem and the ML uninstall option shows up in "firmware update." I was also happy to see clearing camera settings did not erase my C1-C3 custom settings or AFMA values.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 7, 2014)

drjlo said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I would uninstall ML first then do the reset.
> ...



Excellent! The only issue i can find that is still really annoying is a slight delay to wake the camera up from sleep. Not normally a huge issue but when you are shooting fast action it could cause younto miss a shot. For all other purposes the delay has no impact.

Ill be watching to see if this is resolved in future updates. Otherwise ML is now a permanent system component on my 5diii.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> The only issue i can find that is still really annoying is a slight delay to wake the camera up from sleep.



This cannot be changed as ML is in fact (mis)using Canon's own firmware development hook to load an additional fw from card, and the Canon lab boys don't seem to be that concerned about startup time when working from their desks


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The only issue i can find that is still really annoying is a slight delay to wake the camera up from sleep.
> ...



Well that's disappointing. I'll need to figure a quick means to disable. Maybe swapping cards will do it. My bald eagles won't wait for ML to load.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Well that's disappointing. I'll need to figure a quick means to disable.



Don't let me detain you from also posting this issue in the ML forum and on their bug tracker, if there's enough request the devs might have (another) look at it and probably find a way around it, you never know:

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php
https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/issues?status=new&status=open


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's disappointing. I'll need to figure a quick means to disable.
> ...



I would even pay $$$ to get this fixed! 

I discovered that if I put ML on the SD card (and always use my CF card as primary), I can just pull out the SD card to go back to canon default...and confirmed no delay on coming out of sleep.

So now when I'm in action mode I can quickly pull ML out and replace when I'm done. Not ideal but certainly doable in the interim.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 11, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Just installed on 1.2.3. So far works perfectly. Little complaints from me other than the slow start up time after sleep.
> 
> Messin around with Dual ISO now.



Does the slow start up time after sleep go away after you remove the ML from the camera?

I'd heard that was a problem with the former version on the 5D3….that it set the boot flag perm. and long sleep times wouldn't go away even when ML was removed.

I know on this they say the boot flag situation is fixed, but wondering if sleep/boot times return to normal once you remove ML?

Thanks in advance,
cayenne


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 12, 2014)

cayenne said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Just installed on 1.2.3. So far works perfectly. Little complaints from me other than the slow start up time after sleep.
> ...



So i tried this the other day. I pulled out the SD card where i had ml installed and just used my cf card and the delay was gone. I didnt try putting in an empty sd card. Ill try that this weekend.


----------



## BumpyMunky (Apr 12, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Does the slow start up time after sleep go away after you remove the ML from the camera?
> 
> I'd heard that was a problem with the former version on the 5D3….that it set the boot flag perm. and long sleep times wouldn't go away even when ML was removed.
> 
> ...



My experience and testing with magiclantern-Nightly.2014Mar17.5D3123 (boot from the SD card, but images to the CF) showed about an extra second on cold startup (2.1 sec vs 1.2 sec) and about the same from an auto poweroff wake up. For testing, I had AF and IS off, Manual, 1/500 shutter and pointing and prefocused at a timer. Powered off the camera, held the shutter button and started the timer at the same time as turning on the camera. Pretty acceptable in my book. Most of the time, that's way faster than I am. Hitting a button as I bring the camera up and it's ready by the time I'm looking through it. The delay goes away if I pulled the SD card. Prior to that version I was using the alpha3 and just booting it manually that took 5-10 seconds with the button pushing. A bit of a pain, but workable. Having it auto-boot now is just great!

Also, testing it with a non-ML SD card was the same as a pulled card -- no delay. I expected this to hang the camera, but maybe that's only if the card was marked 'bootable' and non-ML that does that.

So far I'm pretty impressed by this version. There are some rough edges which I get since it's listed as 'bleeding edge', but even for that, it seems pretty workable. Not going crazy with the settings yet, but I'm comfortable with it shooting gigs. The HDMI mirroring and external monitor support (from both 1.2.3 and ML) is such an improvement over alpha3!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 13, 2014)

BumpyMunky said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Does the slow start up time after sleep go away after you remove the ML from the camera?
> ...



Yeah i went back and did some analysis and yes the boot flag switch does introduce some startup delay even when ML is removed from the card slot. So if that is important to you then you might want to reconsider ML. Not sure how healthy it is to keep installing and uninstalling with boot flag toggle.


----------



## ronl (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi East Wind:

Thanks for the info. Do you know when Boot flag is disabled, is there any delay on power up or wake up?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## cayenne (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm really thinking about trying this.

Is there now a better, straightforward, one stop to find it…guide to installing Magic Lantern on a 5D3?

Last time I started looking into it, I found out of date guides, wrong versions….and read through about 300 posts on the forums and I still didn't really feel safe in trying to install this.

So, does anyone have links to a simple at least fairly up to date install guide with steps laid out 1,2,3,4…n?

Last time I was reading through, I thought about disarming a bomb with instructions like.

"Ok, now…find and cut the green wire…"

BUT FIRST……



C


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

cayenne said:


> I'm really thinking about trying this.
> 
> Is there now a better, straightforward, one stop to find it…guide to installing Magic Lantern on a 5D3?
> 
> ...



It was pretty.straight forward now that the boot flag issue has been resolved.

1) set camera back to factory defaults
2) remove battery grip if installed.
3) format SD or CF card in camera
4) remove card and install in computer
5) download ML for 5diii and unzip all files into the root folder of card including the .fir file. (maintain same folder structure as supplied in the zip file)
6) insert card back into camera and install the firmware using the Canon firmware update menu option.
7) when prompted power off camera and power back on

Viola!

I haven't tried it yet but to permanently uninstall and revert the boot flag back to original just reformat the card with the uninstall ML option.

Im getting ready to upgrade to the latest ML version so ill give the uninstall option a try before i upgrade...though technically not necessary. But im curious how seemless the uninstall is and wether or not it gives me back the improved wake up speed.


----------



## ejenner (Apr 17, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Last time I was reading through, I thought about disarming a bomb with instructions like.
> 
> "Ok, now…find and cut the green wire…"
> 
> ...



It's really not that bad, even before. It's just that some people seem to find ways of doing stupid things. But even then they just aggravate themselves rather than cause permanent damage. Actually you can have things 'go wrong' and still recover - the ML crew just like to play it safe just in case.

*The only thing you absolutely must not do is switch off the camera in the middle of a firmware update*.

If it finishes, but for whatever reason doesn't seem to do what you expect, or you delete files you're not supposed to, or you try to put a 7D formatted ML card in a 5DIII etc.. you can recover - although you might get a heart attack when your 5DIII doesn't turn on (as I found out putting a 7D card in it).


----------



## climber (Apr 17, 2014)

To which card do you download those files - CF, SD or it doesn't matter? What happens if ML is on SD card and you shot pictures only on CF card? And then, if want to remove ML just take out SD card. Does it work like that?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

climber said:


> To which card do you download those files - CF, SD or it doesn't matter? What happens if ML is on SD card and you shot pictures only on CF card? And then, if want to remove ML just take out SD card. Does it work like that?



You can put it on either card but i prefer to put it on my sd card and shoot with CF as primary. You can remove the sd card and camera will operate in normal canon mode...but with a slight delay when waking from sleep.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really thinking about trying this.
> ...



A minor correction to the uninstall process. To uninstall you need to do the firmware install again, not a format. However in very fine print at the bottom during the firmware install you will see a countdown timer to uninstall. Takes about 30 seconds and then ML is gone from the system and boot flag gets disabled.

I can confirm NOW that uninstalling with bootflag disable does in fact remove the start up delay coming out of sleep. Essentially the 5D3 is now back to factory specs.

This hopefully will provide some with nerve to try it knowing they can get back to factory specs if they choose to do so.

For me, I've downloaded the latest nightly build and getting ready to pop it back in again.

Will also be installing on my 7D and EOS-M today. They finally got the .fir file back into the nightly build for the M.


----------



## cayenne (May 7, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really thinking about trying this.
> ...



Thanks..is there a good URL for the official steps..what files to get, etc for the 5D3.

I'd just like to have the 'official" steps so that if something did come up, I could post to the forums and say "I did steps #4 and things went bad"….

Thanks,

cayenne


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 7, 2014)

cayenne said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



Here is the official download site

http://builds.magiclantern.fm/#/

You will need to go to nightly builds and download the zip file. Everything you need is there.

Unfortunately the official docs are for the released version and while the steps are similar, they are not exactly the same. You might find a readme file in the zip but not sure the uninstall steps have been updated anywhere but in the ml forums.

Just note the countdown timer at the bottom when firmware is updating. The countdown timer after 30 seconds will uninstall it completely.

Here is about the closest thing you can find to official docs. Forum post by the developer:

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11017.0


----------



## lintoni (May 23, 2014)

Like cayenne, I've been umming and ahing about Magic Lantern... finally took the plunge on ny 5d3 following the instructions above. Simple! Then once installed, you switch on live view, then press the delete button to bring up the ML menu and select which modules you want to activate.

I'm looking at trying some nightscapes and maybe star trails, so the programmable bulb timer and intervalometer will be invaluable.


----------



## cayenne (May 23, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Like cayenne, I've been umming and ahing about Magic Lantern... finally took the plunge on ny 5d3 following the instructions above. Simple! Then once installed, you switch on live view, then press the delete button to bring up the ML menu and select which modules you want to activate.
> 
> I'm looking at trying some nightscapes and maybe star trails, so the programmable bulb timer and intervalometer will be invaluable.




WOW…too cool!!

I"m contemplating this myself for my 5D3 over the holiday weekend.

PLEASE…post back your experiences and thoughts on your new ML install and using it!!!

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## lintoni (May 23, 2014)

Okay, as I said, I followed the instructions above...

Well, I've had a little play with the programmable bulb and intervalometer and I'm impressed... it all works as you'd want it to, so that's some very useful functionality added to the camera.

Unless you access the ML menu, then it behaves exactly the same as you'd expect a 5d3 to - apart from it takes slightly longer to wake up when switched on. All menus, etc are the ones Canon put on the body when you bought it/updated the firmware.

This confused me at first - I was pressing buttons on the back of the body looking for the Magic Lantern menus! ;D

A quick google later, I find you have to put it in live view mode, then press the delete button to access the Magic Lantern menus. You're presented with a list of modules, all of which are deactivated.. scroll through them with the rear control wheel and use the set button to activate the ones you want (I haven't bothered with the video ones, or the game  ). Switch it off, then back on and the modules you've activated are working. Access the ML menus, and then set up the features you want. You'll be using the control dials, the Set button and the Quick Control button to set the values and it seems straightforward and intuitive enough once you know which controls to use - as I said, I've only played with the programmable bulb and intervalometer, but they're the main things I'm interested in.


----------



## climber (May 23, 2014)

Does ML affect to battery duration?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 24, 2014)

climber said:


> Does ML affect to battery duration?



In idle state very slightly - but nothing to write home about. What does need a lot of battery power are some ML features like live view overlays (zebras, focus peaking), but you don't need to enable these (or use lv) if you're short on battery power.


----------



## drjlo (May 28, 2014)

lintoni said:


> I find you have to put it in live view mode, then press the delete button to access the Magic Lantern menus. You're presented with a list of modules, all of which are deactivated.. scroll through them with the rear control wheel and use the set button to activate the ones you want (I haven't bothered with the video ones, or the game  ). Switch it off, then back on and the modules you've activated are working. Access the ML menus, and then set up the features you want. You'll be using the control dials, the Set button and the Quick Control button to set the values and it seems straightforward and intuitive enough once you know which controls to use



This paragraph should be placed in Magic Lantern's website because that's exactly what confused me the first time I installed ML. I'm sure it's not just us !


----------



## K-amps (May 28, 2014)

You guys are awesome..... Like Cayenne, I too wanted a easy install guide (preferably with screenshots and sugar on top). Eastwind's is a great start... makes me almost consider doing it.

Do you guys know if ML does Focus bracketing (very helpful for Macro for example).


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2014)

K-amps said:


> Do you guys know if ML does Focus bracketing (very helpful for Macro for example).



Yes, I know. Yes, ML does it.

Btw concerning easy installation: There is an implicit reason for this not being 110% advertised, next to the devs hating to write docs: If you cannot install ML with the current procedure you most likely won't be happy with it, it's not completely "works out of the box" and does need some getting into.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 28, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys know if ML does Focus bracketing (very helpful for Macro for example).
> ...



Id be happy to work on docs over the summer. July timeframe. Would need a path to get additional info on some functions and settings. I'll drop you an email in private and we can see where we are and where we want it to go.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Id be happy to work on docs over the summer. July timeframe. Would need a path to get additional info on some functions and settings. I'll drop you an email in private and we can see where we are and where we want it to go.



Great to hear, also just apply in the ML forum, alex is certainly happy to help you help the ML community - the most pressing problem are the in-camera-docs, you simply need some sentences what a certain menu option does for people who have no idea what it's about. It's really helping to get this done, though it needs some time because you have to get to know every feature first for yourself.

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?board=25.0


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 29, 2014)

Is the 1.2.3 version as advanced and bug-free as the version for prior firmware? I.E. is it time to upgrade to 1.2.3 and use the new ML firmware or is it still better to stick to the older Canon firmware and the ML paired to that.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 29, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Is the 1.2.3 version as advanced and bug-free as the version for prior firmware? I.E. is it time to upgrade to 1.2.3 and use the new ML firmware or is it still better to stick to the older Canon firmware and the ML paired to that.



I don't own a (edit 5d3, but as far as I see it currently the 1.1 fw is more tested as the 1.2 one isn't even officially "released" but still in a branch in the source code: https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/commits/branch/5D3-123

Once 1.2 is in the main repo imho there's no reason not to use it, as I already wrote the main dev alex has a 5d3 so it's the most stable port of all.


----------



## rpt (May 29, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 1.2.3 version as advanced and bug-free as the version for prior firmware? I.E. is it time to upgrade to 1.2.3 and use the new ML firmware or is it still better to stick to the older Canon firmware and the ML paired to that.
> ...


I have ML permanently on my 5D3 on the SD card. I am working with dual ISO. No crashes so far. Also with the cr2hdr plugin for LR, getting a dual ISO image in the workflow is easy.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 29, 2014)

rpt said:


> No crashes so far.



Most popular ML features are very thoroughly tested by the devs - but even if (if!) it should ever crash, which it most likely won't: take out the battery, re-insert, done. This is not a problem unless you shoot mission-critical situations (like a wedding ceremony), but then again you probably shouldn't be using ML at all.

A more serious problem is "soft bricking" if ML writes invalid values to the Canon nvram, but even this is recoverable by a rescue firmware and I'd say it's more likely you're hit by lightning where you sit right now. The worst situation "hard bricking" which only leaves you with Canon support imho is nearly impossible in the stable state ML is in by now.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 1, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Extremely kind of you !


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 1, 2014)

K-amps said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



i am a big ML user and not a developer. Personally i could care less about in camera documents. i usually carry all of my gears canon docs on my tablet. though i could concede that a camera function should have some kind of description. such as "dual iso - single shot HDR module".


----------



## K-amps (Jun 2, 2014)

Since the Solution is pseudo crowd sourced, so should be the training manuals or reviews etc. Once I have the basics, I'd be happy to write instructions on the 2 things I would like to use it for, focus and exposure bracketing. EWP, thank in advance for your volunteering for this.

best regards,


----------



## eyeland (Jun 2, 2014)

As mentioned over and over, all the information you need in order to install is readily available on the ML forums and the idea that you should understand a bit of how it works before using it is not a bad one.  Really, spend a few days reading through some of the active parts of the forum and you should find most of the info that you need.
For me, the few aspects that DO have some degree of complexity are often the aspects that are under development as well as new modules, not included in the standard package and with those, your best bet is the forum as well as any written guide has the danger of being outdated fairly fast.
That said, the 1.2.3 port works great for me and ML hasn't left my 5D3 since I bought it


----------



## K-amps (Jun 5, 2014)

eyeland said:


> As mentioned over and over, all the information you need in order to install is readily available on the ML forums and the idea that you should understand a bit of how it works before using it is not a bad one.  Really, spend a few days reading through some of the active parts of the forum and you should find most of the info that you need.
> For me, the few aspects that DO have some degree of complexity are often the aspects that are under development as well as new modules, not included in the standard package and with those, your best bet is the forum as well as any written guide has the danger of being outdated fairly fast.
> That said, the 1.2.3 port works great for me and ML hasn't left my 5D3 since I bought it



Thanks Eyeland:

Does installing the 1.2.3 port render any permanent effects (flags) of ML usage if I ever need warranty services?


----------



## lintoni (Jun 5, 2014)

K-amps said:


> eyeland said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned over and over, all the information you need in order to install is readily available on the ML forums and the idea that you should understand a bit of how it works before using it is not a bad one.  Really, spend a few days reading through some of the active parts of the forum and you should find most of the info that you need.
> ...


East Wind Photography covered this on the previous page of this thread. The uninstall process leaves no trace of Magic Lantern on the camera.

Okay, so now you have no reason not to try Magic Lantern, just give it a go!


----------



## sama (Jun 26, 2014)

Just curious to know why Magic Lantern download link for 5D3 nightly builds has a choice of v.113 and v.123. 

If one doesn't want to upgrade firmware to 123, will the latest 113 version ML have the same old problem of permanent bootflag etc.


----------

